# Leeds, curry/pint?



## citydreams (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm travelling to Leeds for a training course for a few days 11th - 13th September

Will happily swap complimentary shower gel for directions to a good pub / nice meal.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 22, 2006)

Hiya!

I've not tried it but Spicemania in Leeds is doing lunch time buffets all you can eat for 3.99. It's got to be worth a shot. Its on boar lane almost opp train station.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Aug 22, 2006)

Eeek I can't do lunchtime which is a shame cos I work dead near there. Is an evening out?

Would be nice to meet some more Urbanites


----------



## citygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

seconded


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 22, 2006)

Thirded.


Spicemania do an evening menu as well but it's a little dearer.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 22, 2006)

pah..if ya want summink doing, leave it to the girls


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 23, 2006)

So there's a meet a-happening?


----------



## citygirl (Aug 23, 2006)

well, possibly..

not sure if citydreams wanted it arranged on his thread though


----------



## citydreams (Aug 23, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> well, possibly..
> 
> not sure if citydreams wanted it arranged on his thread though



Don't worry about me..


----------



## citydreams (Aug 23, 2006)

Does much happen in Leeds on a school night?


----------



## citydreams (Aug 23, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> So there's a meet a-happening?



It would be nice to meet you.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 23, 2006)

it can be easily arranged to 

leeds is pretty much party central...not my favourite place, but i can put up with it!

and only 30 mins from my house!


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 23, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> it can be easily arranged to
> 
> leeds is pretty much party central...not my favourite place, but i can put up with it!
> 
> and *only 30 mins from my house*!





Electricity has reached Keighley!!!!!!!! Halelluliah!  





























runs away and hides from citygirl


----------



## citygirl (Aug 23, 2006)

cheeky cow! 

can't say much fer brammers


----------



## winterinmoscow (Aug 23, 2006)

when are we thinking, fellow Urbanites?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2006)

Is the Corner Cafe still going in Chapeltown/Sheepscar?
Used to love it - think there's another branch near YTV too.

Hansa's is great too


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 24, 2006)

Corner cafe.. rings a bell.. think I seen it on the bus but never been in.


But it's AGES since I've been to that side of Leeds....



Hansas is indeed meant to be excellent. I've never been there either  




I'm a crap guide..




citydreams where are you staying in Leeds???


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nazams in Woodhouse (few minutes from Hyde Park Corner) do a great, cheap curry. And it's bring your own!


----------



## citygirl (Aug 24, 2006)

what??...bring your own curry??


----------



## citygirl (Aug 24, 2006)

anywhere is cool ish by me...won't drive in the centre of leeds, but outskirts are fine...otherwise, within reach of the train station please


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 24, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> what??...bring your own curry??



Booze...Booze! Bring yer own....Booze!


----------



## citygirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Booze...Booze! Bring yer own....Booze!



thought...but ya never know in leeds 

drugs?...wharrabout drugs???  in hyde park, specially


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 26, 2006)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Nazams in Woodhouse (few minutes from Hyde Park Corner) do a great, cheap curry. And it's bring your own!



Seconded, although the Sheesh Mahal on Kirkstall Road does excellent curry in Leeds. Plus its 5 mins down the road from me 

Town Centre - hmmm there's a couple of good places.....Darbar, off Briggate down street opposite M&S is superb, but pricey.

And the place heading down toward the bus station round the corner from Sta Travel.......good curry in there..

*hmmmm curreeeeee*

I think i'll turn up for this food fest


----------



## Uma (Aug 30, 2006)

Tis my 40th on the 11th! Christ - really looking forward to that one.  Has anyone decided where to go yet?  Hansas is good but is being done out at the moment.  We could meet in North Bar for a start and then decide where to go from there?  Is the 12th any good?  Think I should spend some time with me ex on the 11th...


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 30, 2006)

So what's happening what's going on ????? Eh??


----------



## citygirl (Aug 30, 2006)

my hols on sat'dy...come back on the 9th.

are we meeting up sowhere around the 11th then?  12th might be an idea..

ben...what's going on?  you want us to do this, or not? 

curry...i will _do_ curry, but spicy food isn't really my thing...drinks would do just as well...but leeds centre is best for train travellers, easy to get there, but have to leave early doors-ish...i can drive, as i don't drink...but i only got 4 seats...train has more 

if we just want to do a leeds/bradford thing...that would be cool...plus we get a london urbanite thrown in


----------



## Spion (Aug 30, 2006)

Oooh, a meet! If we're doing Leeds can it be city centre for rail travel reasons. I fancy that Hansa's place too. never been but it gets lots of good reports. http://www.hansasrestaurant.com/location.htm


----------



## Uma (Aug 30, 2006)

Right

I work right next to Hansas.  I can book if we like - although I don't think we should need to.  We could meet in a great place called The Reliance for a drink which is right next door.  This is on North Street which is a 10 minute walk from the station.  

How about the 12th September?

Can people respond to this and then we can get an idea of numbers???


----------



## citydreams (Aug 30, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> my hols on sat'dy...come back on the 9th.
> 
> are we meeting up sowhere around the 11th then?  12th might be an idea..
> 
> ...



You putting the tent up in the garden again Citygirl?

The 12th's good for me.  Though you have to eat something, woman.  

Howabout desert?


----------



## citydreams (Aug 30, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> citydreams where are you staying in Leeds???



They normally book folk into the TravelLodge next to Leeds station.  Our man in the know is supposed to be sorting it out for us but I've asked for somewhere I can take my bike with me so may well end up on campus.  Wouldn't be so bad.  I can try to sell off my out of date pot noodles for some extra spending money.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> You putting the tent up in the garden again Citygirl?
> 
> The 12th's good for me.  Though you have to eat something, woman.
> 
> Howabout desert?




you're perfectly welcome to rest your weary backpack at mine anyday hun....you and miss biddly were our saviours in london..only right to try and recompense 

curry isn't a thing i'd choose, but i'm willing to endure


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Aug 31, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> Seconded, although the Sheesh Mahal on Kirkstall Road does excellent curry in Leeds. Plus its 5 mins down the road from me



I can vouch for the Sheesh. Cracking curry. And a pub just down the road called The Rising Sun. Not _too_ far a walk from Leeds town centre and only on one road! 

(just opposite the Warner Bros cinema complex CG so you're safe to drive there, it's outside town!)


(will you pick me up? ta!)


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

hahahaha  you, ACTUALLY...were already _on_ my list 

i know the warner place...and the place across the road is alas buzzing....and, if all else fails, there's always frankie and benny's over't road


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

i remember a certain SOMEONE...driving all the way up past there with no flipping lights after picking me and gary up from leeds on way home from said london trip in the middle of the night ...oh yes...what a small, small world we live in


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Aug 31, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> i remember a certain SOMEONE...driving all the way up past there with no flipping lights after picking me and gary up from leeds on way home from said london trip in the middle of the night ...oh yes...what a small, small world we live in




Who might that be then? Some people should be grateful for a lift! How dare you!
( a nissan micra doesnt need lights on. it knows where its going.)


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

hahaha  and i suppose, it glows in the dark, so other drivers (i.e ME!) know it's there!!


----------



## IPRN (Aug 31, 2006)

Sheesh Mahal does indeed have an excellent reputation. Nazzam's is so OLD! Why would you go there instead of 7 Spices next door? - It's cheaper, the food is from a different league, the service is good (as opposed to for example 1hr 40 mins to get your starter at Nazzam's!), it's pleasantly decorated, has cheap draught Cobra, and you can 'bring your own' (booze) if you want! And they'll knock 25% off the rock-bottom menu prices. Hansa's is pricier, and though pleasant enough I've always been underwhelmed there, and non-veggies may not enjoy it so much.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

but citydreams don't LIKE cars...he's gunna pick somewhere we have to catch a train to


----------



## citydreams (Aug 31, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> but citydreams don't LIKE cars...he's gunna pick somewhere we have to catch a train to








Bring your own booze sounds like the best idea.  I'll smuggle you some chips in my anorak pockets, Citygirl.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 31, 2006)

'Lo!


Is this taking place on the 12th now??



Someone let us know. I have heard Hansas is meant to be nice (all veggie tho isn't it?? Which might put some folks off) I think it is also rather pricey.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Is this taking place on the 12th now??



yeah babe....we were trying to lose you in the confusion...now we know how easy it is 

(but obviously..ya pretty fly )


----------



## KGlad (Aug 31, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Oooh, a meet! If we're doing Leeds can it be city centre for rail travel reasons. I fancy that Hansa's place too. never been but it gets lots of good reports. http://www.hansasrestaurant.com/location.htm




but do they do meat food as it is a veggi resturante
 (cant spell)...


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

veggie....umm....not unless they've started growing meat in the ground or on plants...probably not!


----------



## KGlad (Aug 31, 2006)

hehehe...well maybe well thats me out then sorry guys dont do vegge i know but hey i think i will miss this one out.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

that's ok...ignore him...he's in "moan about everything" mode today...he'll get over it!

he suffers GMT a lot (gay man tension)


----------



## KGlad (Aug 31, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

>




Hi hun you ok well i dont eat veggie currys hun so i wont be coming


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

if i can have curry..you can have veggie curry...or is it just you missing MEAT that's got ya running to the hills???


----------



## lungbangers (Aug 31, 2006)

has anyone been to keebaseh in greengates ,once saw city striker dean winddass in there.


----------



## KGlad (Aug 31, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> that's ok...ignore him...he's in "moan about everything" mode today...he'll get over it!
> 
> he suffers GMT a lot (gay man tension)




Whatever!!!!!

Iam not in moan mood iam just saying i dont eat vegge sorry

Iam a gay man i'am very choose 

hehehehehe.....


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 31, 2006)

lungbangers said:
			
		

> has anyone been to keebaseh in greengates ,once saw city striker dean winddass in there.




Are you coming too?


----------



## lungbangers (Aug 31, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Are you coming too?


 I dont mind if there asking??
In new here anyroad


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

lungbangers said:
			
		

> has anyone been to keebaseh in greengates ,once saw city striker dean winddass in there.



we see him every week...he never gets any better looking


----------



## KGlad (Aug 31, 2006)

lungbangers said:
			
		

> I dont mind if there asking??
> In new here anyroad




sure it will be ok for you to come iam fairly new to urban myself

welcome

iam gary


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> sure it will be ok for you to come iam fairly new to urban myself
> 
> welcome
> 
> iam gary



OI!  you can't invite people..you're not going!!! cow!


----------



## lungbangers (Aug 31, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> we see him every week...he never gets any better looking



Hes one hefty looking fella though ,you can tell he was a brickie.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

ugly fucker though   

we have much better looking players now, thank god


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

not that i'm only there to stare at the players


----------



## lungbangers (Aug 31, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> ugly fucker though
> 
> we have much better looking players now, thank god




Do you tell him that  
remember that danny hopkins?? he was not blessed with the good looking gene


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

we yell it at him everytime he scores, yeah!  

he's heard it quite a bit this season


----------



## lungbangers (Aug 31, 2006)

I once saw Paul jewell in the tramshed in shipley a few yrs ago as well.


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

both still live local anyway...see jewell all the time..you name dropping to get IN the IN-crowd?


----------



## lungbangers (Aug 31, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> both still live local anyway...see jewell all the time..you name dropping to get IN the IN-crowd?


Oh yes and it seems to be working


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow action on the Northern forum for once!



*take that the midlands*








What is the time of this alleged meet?


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

lungbangers said:
			
		

> Oh yes and it seems to be working



DAMN!

*falls for it EVERY time* 

no idea maddi...keep me informed on developments please while i'm away...if things are arranged in my absence


----------



## Spion (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm up for the 12th. Now we just need to sort a venue. Just booze is fine with me, althought I'd like a choice of decent beer.


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 31, 2006)

Finally we get a yorkshire folk meet!


Let us know where/ when I need to book babysitters.


----------



## Spion (Aug 31, 2006)

lungbangers said:
			
		

> I once saw Paul jewell in the tramshed in shipley a few yrs ago as well.



A mate of mine met him at a posh BBQ in Ilkley once. He didn't know who he was and they got to the 'what do you do for a living' bit of the conversation and PJ said 'football manager'


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

surprised he didn't say "scouser"


----------



## lihp (Aug 31, 2006)

keep it waiting till i get there please!!111shift 1


----------



## citygirl (Aug 31, 2006)

when will YOU be getting here???


----------



## Bingo (Sep 3, 2006)

ok time for my two penneth... off for all ya can eat curry for a fiver today at spice mania in town.... one of the best curries in Leeds is from Rice and Pea in Merrion Market!


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 3, 2006)

What's happening?


I'm not so sure about the 12th now (that's a tuesday)


----------



## Shirl (Sep 3, 2006)

Is this going to happen then? I would like to come along if it is but I'd need to know what date sharpish so I can keep it free.  
It's time we had a Yorkshire meet-up.


----------



## citydreams (Sep 3, 2006)

The 12th was a strong contender.. Can any of you's twist Maddalene's arm.

*Poll added*


----------



## winterinmoscow (Sep 3, 2006)

count me out - 'fraid I can do neither!


----------



## Shirl (Sep 3, 2006)

Not looking very encouraging is it


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 3, 2006)

Let us know what is decided and I will see what I can ask the babysitter to do!



It's a bit complicated though  


I could be around for a daytime/ school day meet though.


----------



## citydreams (Sep 3, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Let us know what is decided and I will see what I can ask the babysitter to do!.



How old's your child?


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 4, 2006)

9 and 3. Getting anyone to look after BOTH of them is hard work


----------



## citydreams (Sep 4, 2006)

Can't they come with? or would they be bored senseless?


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 4, 2006)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Can't they come with? or would they be bored senseless?




Er no. They both have autism so it would be a bit risky.


wednesday the thirteenth and thursday the fourteenth I have elder son in respite and could manage one of those days!


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 5, 2006)

bump! Wednesday looks good.


----------



## Bingo (Sep 5, 2006)

I'd love to come down next week as I'm workin local for a change, which one have ya decided on btw?


----------



## Spion (Sep 6, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> bump! Wednesday looks good.



I'm game for any date really. SOMEONE DECIDE, FOR GOD'S SAKE


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 6, 2006)

This happened last time didn't it *indecision*


If I'm going I have to book a babysitter -unless I bring along a disgruntled 3 year old.


Can I suggest a week on wednesday at say 7pm ish maybe Leeds train station?


----------



## KGlad (Sep 8, 2006)

wednesday would be better as i will come because i get payed on the wednesday...)

As iam sure i will find some sort of food for me hehehehe


----------



## winterinmoscow (Sep 9, 2006)

so are ppl thinking Wed 13th? If so still can't do it!


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 9, 2006)

Who can come on wednesday hands up please?



I can although I may have a child. Anyone else?


----------



## citygirl (Sep 9, 2006)

me


----------



## IPRN (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm a bit busy this week, but might be able to get along  

Wednesday night is pretty quiet. Plenty of good eating places behind the Corn Exchange (not too far from the station) and a decent pub in the shape of The Palace nearby. Just a suggestion like!


----------



## citygirl (Sep 11, 2006)

cept, seems citydreams is now NOT gunna special guest star...

and jonnyd1978 can't make wednesdays...


----------



## citygirl (Sep 11, 2006)

if people have to make/change special arrangements...then we could delay this time till a time when it's easier for people..if preferred...


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Most Tuesdays, Thursdays and Sundays are good for me.


----------



## citygirl (Sep 11, 2006)

*note added*

tues...except match nights


----------



## Tacita (Sep 11, 2006)

Tue, Wed, Thur; they're all school nights and meld into one. Doesn't matter which one I make an exception for.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 11, 2006)

Shall we say I'll be at Leeds trainstation 7.45pm if anyone wants me mobile just ask us? We'll see who turns up?


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 11, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> I'm game for any date really. SOMEONE DECIDE, FOR GOD'S SAKE




Weds any good for you?


----------



## IPRN (Sep 11, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Shall we say I'll be at Leeds trainstation 7.45pm if anyone wants me mobile just ask us? We'll see who turns up?



So is that on for this Wednesday Maddie?


----------



## Spion (Sep 12, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Weds any good for you?



Oh, sorry Maddalene. I've ahad a cold all week and feel crap. Best sort a bit more notice for this, eh?


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 12, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Weds any good for you?



Well there may only be three of us at this rate!


What do you think???


----------



## citygirl (Sep 12, 2006)

well hun...it really was a rushly arranged thing to get a meet with ben while he was in leeds...but seen as that's not what's happening now...we could do this whenever...did you make any special arrangements already maddi?


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay so shall we say cancelled?


I didn't make that many arrangements it's just James has got respite care this wednesday and thursday and he doesn't have another session until mid october!


----------



## citygirl (Sep 12, 2006)

mid oct not TOO far away though, is it?  and we can arrange things better with more notice, innit!

you know how lazy us norveners are!


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 12, 2006)

It's Monday 16th and Tuesday the 17th btw hint hint! (that I'm free)


----------



## citygirl (Sep 12, 2006)

tues 17th sounds ok atm...no match for me and jonnyd on that night


----------



## Spion (Sep 12, 2006)

cool. let's set something for Oct, eh?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 22, 2006)

oh i forgot about this........glad it was cancelled.


----------



## citygirl (Sep 22, 2006)

well, keep in the loop and you'll get to know about it when it's arranged again!


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 22, 2006)

Barking_Mad said:
			
		

> oh i forgot about this........glad it was cancelled.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 24, 2006)

Maddalene said:
			
		

>


----------



## citygirl (Sep 24, 2006)

eek...soz maddi...we've been drawn at home in the cup on oct 17th...so, i won't be going to it if it happens...unless you lot would like a trip to fortress valley parade, for chicken balti(almost curry!) pie, n' a pint 

no?...you have no idea what culinary delights you're missing out on!


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Sep 24, 2006)

You eat the pies at City but you won't eat a curry?! Probably have to miss it myself if it's a clash with the mighty Bantams. Scunthorpe at home in the shittest cup going is too good to miss!


----------



## citygirl (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't eat them...but you can get em. that's what i meant


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 29, 2006)

I forgot about this too (assuming it is OK I tag along).

Is the October one going to happen?


----------



## citygirl (Sep 30, 2006)

not for me, i don't think...but i'll get the next one 

(unless maddi can work summink else out for her boys, and make a different day..but i don't think she can )


----------



## winterinmoscow (Oct 1, 2006)

Well... time to ask tentatively if there's another meet up planned anytime soon?


----------



## boha (Oct 5, 2006)

so...pub ??

Spion's buying


----------



## citygirl (Oct 6, 2006)

not for me...not on the 17th anyway...footy night 

unless you wanna join me and jonnyd at VP


----------



## Spion (Oct 6, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> so...pub ??
> 
> Spion's buying



Eh? How did you work that one out?


----------



## winterinmoscow (Oct 9, 2006)

i think I'm away from the 19th


----------



## boha (Oct 9, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Eh? How did you work that one out?



just assumed 

we should have sorted a meet out for the beer festival. it never dawned on me.
i was in a bit of a state after spending time on the cider table


----------



## citygirl (Oct 9, 2006)

fecking 'ell guys...you 2 might as well just have yer OWN 

if there's a pub that stocks enough


----------



## Spion (Oct 9, 2006)

boha said:
			
		

> just assumed
> 
> we should have sorted a meet out for the beer festival. it never dawned on me.
> i was in a bit of a state after spending time on the cider table



We were there for a bit on the Friday evening, but didn't enjoy it massively as the beer seemed a bit warm and yeasty - probably the weather. Still, the next ones in Feb.

'on the cider table' - harhar, what an image!


----------



## Spion (Oct 9, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> fecking 'ell guys...you 2 might as well just have yer OWN
> 
> if there's a pub that stocks enough



What ARE you saying, CG?  

Anyway, we gonna get a meet together? How bout next Thursday - 19th?


----------



## boha (Nov 2, 2006)

so..when are we all off to the pub then ?


----------



## citygirl (Nov 2, 2006)

easy tiger


----------



## Spion (Nov 2, 2006)

Maybe we should do a Bradford one? There seems to be a little more of a chance of a core of us getting together. Why not the Corn Dolly sometime?


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Nov 3, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Maybe we should do a Bradford one? There seems to be a little more of a chance of a core of us getting together. Why not the Corn Dolly sometime?



Or the Fighting Cock? Sundays, Tuesdays or Fridays are good for me.


----------



## boha (Nov 4, 2006)

jonnyd1978 said:
			
		

> Or the Fighting Cock? Sundays, Tuesdays or Fridays are good for me.



nice one, i go in there quite a lot at the moment.

not been to the corn dolly before, so could do that as well.


----------

